# Help!



## Davisfamilyfarm (Apr 23, 2020)

I have had a male donkey and male horse for a year. The donkey was here first and in the pasture with 4 goats. The horse we got a few months after the donkey. The horse has food aggression as at his previous farm he had to fight for food. The donkey has become increasing aggressive towards the goats especially at feeding time. The purpose in having him is so that he will protect them not be the one to actually hurt them. Last summer I brought two baby goats into the pasture and he tried to stomp and bite them. Luckily I was in the fence and was able to fight him off and get them out. We have since had two more babies and they have been in the barn, so he could get adjusted to them before I released them in the pasture. This weekend one goat got into the pasture and he went after it just like he did last summer. I love him and don’t want to have to lose him, but I can’t have him trying to kill goats. The Baby goat did get out during feeding time, so maybe that was the reason he went after him. I can’t leave them in the barn for forever, but I also can’t risk him chasing and trying to hurt them. Anyone have any advice or suggestions?


----------



## Baymule (Apr 24, 2020)

Find the donkey another home. My bet is that it is a jack, uncut male. Even if you have him gelded, he has learned behavior now and will continue to do so. Feed the horse in a stall or small pen the goats can’t get in. Don’t pasture the horse with the goats. Even if the horse isn’t aggressive towards the goats, size wise the horse can hurt them. We have sheep and horses, they are in separate pastures.


----------

